# Boas > Anacondas >  anie substrate?

## Thunder Kat

Other than news paper/ paper towels and cypress what are some other good substrate?  I've looked through the anie form and didn't find much (I guess nit many people have them).  Some one asked me and I was curious.

----------


## SatanicIntention

I've seen a few people using the Kraft paper from Uline

----------


## Ben_Renick

Paper Towels, Cypress, Shredded Aspen, Aspen Chips, Newspaper, Kraft Paper, etc. They all can work, with the aspen, there can sometimes be a little fine dust in it that doesn't do so hot with some anacondas, but it still works well, typically if you give it a little mist whenever you change it it'll stick a lot of that dust to the aspen itself.  I have found paper towels to work the best for me though...  Just my .02.  :Good Job:

----------

